# How to use a powerhead (water pump) with sponge filter?



## mathkid (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, I have seen the diagrams about how sponge filters work with air pumps. And I have seen people say that it's possible to run a sponge filter using a powerhead. I saw a video on YouTube, but the powerhead they used had a bottom that snapped off and then they attached some adapters. Do you need to get a special powerhead for that?

I got the Sen Mid:









The tube sticking out is the outflow; the grating on the side is the intake.
How are you supposed to connect that intake to a sponge filter? Can you run a sponge filter "backwards" (pump water *into* the middle)?

My current "powerhead sponge filter" is a Koralia Nano with a sponge wrapped around it. The Koralia Nano intake is all around the body:









So I cover that with a sponge (attached)... which seems to work, but I suspect not what people mean by a powerhead-driven sponge filter.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

What you have isn't really a powerhead, its a water pump. Powerheads take in water from the bottom and push it out the front and usually have removable intake strainers. Some come with tapering adapters for use with the plastic tubes for sponge filters and UGFs. 

This is what you're looking for.


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

Looks like your version is working though, judging by the stuff stuck to it. I would keep it just as it is.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Running the Koralia like that works just fine.
If you want to get one of the commercial sponge filters as shown in post #2, then a real power head will be the best style of pump to run that. 

I have several pumps like you show in your first post, and it is pretty difficult to keep a sponge wrapped around the intake. It can work, but it is not great.


----------



## mathkid (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahh, I see. That makes a lot more sense. Thanks all!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

It's possible that if you pull off the inlet grate you'll find a part that could be adapted to a tube/sponge filter. It's worth checking out, in any case.


----------

